# Skateboarding C&C



## Tiny (May 25, 2010)

1






2


----------



## Kenny32 (May 25, 2010)

#1 - Your light stand is showing  

#2 - Very nice, almost seems like it's just street lights producing the light for the image.


----------



## Tiny (May 28, 2010)

thank you, and i kindof like the light showing in number 1. with number 2 besides the sunset the only light was a flash to the right of the frame (i have one on the left but it didn't fire that time)


----------



## ghache (May 28, 2010)

nice work !


----------



## muskokagirl (May 28, 2010)

Niceee I love it


----------



## bigboi3 (May 28, 2010)

Nice captures.


----------



## bitteraspects (May 28, 2010)

First off let me say that im a skateboarding photographer and the trick  is just as important as the lighting/ angle, so with number 1 taken  early and the guy with the video camera is distracting, also the image is soft/oof. number 2 is ok, but is also soft/oof. your focus should be on the skater, not the corner of the bench. 
these shots could be better.


----------



## Sbuxo (May 28, 2010)

lol @ bitteraspects. feeling bitter, are we? 

#1: The environment competes with the subject too much and I don't like the composition very much.

#2: Perfection! Thank goodness his shirt's bright blue stands out and begs for my eyes attention against that amazing sky. Or else, I think the subject would have been lost.


----------



## Derrel (May 28, 2010)

1. the ultra-wide angle lens makes the skater look small and insignificant, which is the main problem with ultra-wide angle lenses. If you're going to use an U-W, it's going to have to be very close to the skater--so close that the camera/lens is in real danger.

2. the sky is beautiful, and the time of day is dramatic, but the positioning of the flash makes little sense to me; the flash coming from camera right illuminates the structure better than it illuminates him; light advances, dark recedes, ergo, this picture is more about that brick and steel planter ( what is it?) than the skateboarder.


----------



## Art Photographers (May 30, 2010)

I think the time of day you used was spot on. Keep workin with that too.


----------



## KmH (May 31, 2010)

Derrel said:


> 1. the ultra-wide angle lens makes the skater look small and insignificant, which is the main problem with ultra-wide angle lenses. If you're going to use an U-W, it's going to have to be very close to the skater--*so close that the camera/lens is in real danger.*


 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izViQJjABpE[/ame]


----------



## KKJUN (May 31, 2010)

#1 is nice. The guy with the camera really adds to it.


----------



## Tiny (Jul 19, 2010)

Derrel said:


> 2. the sky is beautiful, and the time of day is dramatic, but the positioning of the flash makes little sense to me; the flash coming from camera right illuminates the structure better than it illuminates him; light advances, dark recedes, ergo, this picture is more about that brick and steel planter ( what is it?) than the skateboarder.



well that was kindof the point, those ledges just got built 3 days before the photoshoot. I really wanted to focus on that and hes just doing a Tail Slide so the trick really dosent matter but the fact thats its being skated does.


----------

